# Work from home and neighbour's kids v noisy, what to do?



## shoelover (20 Apr 2009)

Hi, hoping for some advice and opinions on this, I work from home but recently find that neighbours' kids playing in the common area outside my house is really loud and distracting. I appreciate that children need to play etc but I wish they would do it outside their own house and this is very boisterous, screaming and banging off side-doors etc and even crawling over my front wall to throw stones at each other. 
Not sure whether to approach the parent or if she'll think I'm totally out of order, but with the way things are going I'm getting nothing done with all the noise. To add insult to injury, these are welfare tenants whereas I paid for my house which I know shouldn't make a difference but to me just adds insult to injury as I need to work to pay my bills while she sits in her subsidised rented house and her kids play havoc outside.

Is there anything I can do or do I just have to put up with it?


----------



## BoscoTalking (20 Apr 2009)

get a life in all fairness - kids playing in a communal area what is the world coming to?


----------



## DavyJones (20 Apr 2009)

Probably not much you can do except move your business out of a residental area to a commercial one. Whats it going to be like when the hopefully hot summer arrives and all those kiddies and more will be on holidays.


----------



## Setanta12 (20 Apr 2009)

Earplugs ! And no I'm not being facetious, try them.

I had to study in my cubicle for exams with work chitter-chatter all around me, it helped greatly! Vary your hours also - can you work earlier in the morning ?


----------



## NicolaM (20 Apr 2009)

I don't think there's much you can do.

You could reasonably approach the mother to ask her to not leave the children crawl over your front wall, but you may well  get a negative reaction from her.

Children play, and make noise, c'est la vie. It's a normal part of being a child.

Nicola


----------



## gillarosa (20 Apr 2009)

You'll have to put up with it or find a way to work around it kids are playing in a Communal area as you state, if you have only noticed it recently its because the Easter break has just happened and in about another 10 weeks the Primary Schools are off for the Summer break of 9 weeks. Its your problem, not your neighbours regardless of your perception of their socio-economic status. You could invest in triple glazing or some kind of white noise product to help you block out environmental noise, or could you move your working area to the back of the house?


----------



## shoelover (20 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the replies, as I said I understand that children have to play, but they are exceptionally loud and boisterous and the mother hunts them from outside her own house which means they end up outside mine, hence my disgruntlement! I can't move the business elsewhere as it's not a business per se, just me working freelance from home on work that needs an intense amount of concentration. Will try the earplug suggestion, never thought of that!


----------



## GreenQueen (20 Apr 2009)

Get to know each of them by their name.
On a day that they aren't particularly noisy call them to your door and give them a treat (on the proviso that they check with their mother first before accepting/eating it).  Tell them that they are being so good you wanted to reward them.
Trust me, it works!


----------



## Firefly (20 Apr 2009)

GreenQueen said:


> Get to know each of them by their name.
> On a day that they aren't particularly noisy call them to your door and give them a treat (on the proviso that they check with their mother first before accepting/eating it). Tell them that they are being so good you wanted to reward them.
> Trust me, it works!


 
I wouldn't draw them on me...

The summer will be over in a few weeks anyway so you won't have to wait too long


----------



## fobs (20 Apr 2009)

GreenQueen said:


> Get to know each of them by their name.
> On a day that they aren't particularly noisy call them to your door and give them a treat (on the proviso that they check with their mother first before accepting/eating it). Tell them that they are being so good you wanted to reward them.
> Trust me, it works!


 
would be livid if any of my neighbours tried to give my kids treats! If they are only playing in the communal area during daylight hours then you must get around this yourself by earplugs or adjusting your work patterns. 

You could ask them not to come onto your property (via their parents would not advocate approaching small kids yourself) but if it is like most estates nowadays with no garden walls it is hard for smaller kids to always know the boundaries.

I think adults often forget what is is like to be a child and with so many kids watching TV and playing computer games all day I love to see kids having a good time out in the fresh air and think this should not be discouraged!


----------



## shoelover (20 Apr 2009)

Yes, yes, I understand and I'm sure its lovely to be a kid out playing and no responsibilities etc etc, but I do have responsibilities and to be honest, I feel a bit peeved having to adapt my circumstances in my own home because of other peoples children when all I'm doing is trying to earn a living.


----------



## fobs (20 Apr 2009)

shoelover said:


> Yes, yes, I understand and I'm sure its lovely to be a kid out playing and no responsibilities etc etc, but I do have responsibilities and to be honest, I feel a bit peeved having to adapt my circumstances in my own home because of other peoples children when all I'm doing is trying to earn a living.


 
Thats what you get for moving into an estate mainly consisting of families. Your problem really not theirs! You could rent a premises in a quieter area or just put up with it! You can't expect your neighbours to care what your work arrangements are!


----------



## orka (20 Apr 2009)

shoelover said:


> I feel a bit peeved having to adapt my circumstances in my own home


 Houses are intended by planners, developers, builders etc. as homes not workplaces so that's how the environment is set up. I work from home a lot and face onto a communal green area which is a magnet for kids when the weather is good - most of the time I tune it out but sometimes there can be 20-30 10-14 year-old boys playing football and generally messing so I would second the earplugs suggestion - or move your home-office to the back of the house.


----------



## thedaras (20 Apr 2009)

pennypitstop said:


> get a life in all fairness - kids playing in a communal area what is the world coming to?


 Agree with you 100 %..

I have seen couples where ive lived whom have no kids,and they speed up and down the road in their cars,have parties till all hours ,etc and have zero consideration for the parents and the kids.
Then what do you know they go and have a kid and suddenly its all,oh the cars go so fast up the road,oh the teenagers make a lot of noise,blah blah blah.A complete u turn when this affects them..

Tell me what would you do if the adults on your estate went out for a game of football on saturday morning or brought their dog and kids to the "communal " area and were making noise? DO you think you could complain about that?
Go to a library if you are that bothered!


----------



## mackthencack (21 Apr 2009)

GreenQueen said:


> Get to know each of them by their name.
> On a day that they aren't particularly noisy call them to your door and give them a treat (on the proviso that they check with their mother first before accepting/eating it). Tell them that they are being so good you wanted to reward them.
> Trust me, it works!


 
I wouldnt event think about it - just think about it and how it might be misinterpreted. try double\triple glazing and ... ear plugs!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (21 Apr 2009)

GreenQueen said:


> Get to know each of them by their name.
> On a day that they aren't particularly noisy call them to your door and give them a treat (on the proviso that they check with their mother first before accepting/eating it).  Tell them that they are being so good you wanted to reward them.
> Trust me, it works!



In this day and age you just can't do that! 

Sad sign of the times we live in but as a parent we don't want our children wandering around other peoples houses and if we thought someone was "bribing" them, for whatever reason...I wouldn't be able to hold Mr Bubbly back.


----------



## Smashbox (21 Apr 2009)

I certainly wouldnt advise giving treats to kids.. it would certainly be frowned upon if you think about it.

Earplugs or moving rooms would be your own options.

Having a word with the parents about them coming onto your property should also be a port of call if they are climbing on your walls, but a common area is just that.

A place for people, including kids, to gather.


----------



## shoelover (21 Apr 2009)

Thanks for your replies guys, I haven't I hope of moving as this place cost me a packet at the time so earplugs it is! Just to point out that it is not cutie kiddie behaviour as has been alluded to, but very boisterous 'bold' carry-on directly outside my house (there is no green or anything, only a parking area) and it makes me wonder what they will be like when they get older if they haven't been taught to have consideration for other people by this stage. It amazes me that people will give out yards about dogs barking or house alarms going off etc but when its the little darlings, it is suddenly harmless. Noise is noise!!!
Thanks for input.


----------



## GreenQueen (21 Apr 2009)

If you re-read my post you will see that I've said that treats should be approved by the parents beforehand.

I'm shocked that many of you wouldn't consider inviting the children into your property or speaking to them when they are behaving well.  I live in an estate where every second house has young children.  The sense of community here is brilliant and treats are shared between the houses - even houses where there are no children.

The kids here are known to help neighbours with their gardening, carry shoppipng.  No, I'm not living in the past - this is a modern estate in Dublin.


----------



## Guest116 (21 Apr 2009)

GreenQueen said:


> I'm shocked that many of you wouldn't consider inviting the children into your property or speaking to them when they are behaving well. I live in an estate where every second house has young children.


 
No way would I consider inviting children into my property. Are you mad? If I saw any neighbour doing that it would be a major concern. Do you not see a problem with this?


----------



## DavyJones (21 Apr 2009)

aristotle25 said:


> No way would I consider inviting children into my property. Are you mad? If I saw any neighbour doing that it would be a major concern. Do you not see a problem with this?




Where I live, I probably know most of the kids by name, and they often are on or near my property.. They are all good kids and I think it strange you would ask someone if they were mad to commuicate with their neighbours.

Where I live, there is a great sense of community and all the kids are constantly running in and out of places.


----------



## Guest116 (21 Apr 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Where I live, I probably know most of the kids by name, and they often are on or near my property.. They are all good kids and I think it strange you would ask someone if they were mad to commuicate with their neighbours.
> 
> Where I live, there is a great sense of community and all the kids are constantly running in and out of places.


 
I am saying you are mad to ask children into your house. Of course I communicate with my neighbours also.


----------



## GreenQueen (21 Apr 2009)

No I'm not mad.  Maybe it's different as there are children in our house as well.  Kids are invited in on the proviso that they have their parents' permission and they know where they are.

They wouldn't always match the children in age either.  Little ones are very curious about babies and love to drop in and see how my baby is doing.  I've no problem with inviting them in as along as their parents are alright with it.

This is the reason why we make the effort to get to know the children and families.  If they are being noisy outside you either ignore it or you go out and explain why you need them to be quieter or move elsewhere.  If they hear there is a baby trying to sleep they go straight away.  The same if I were trying to work.


----------



## samanthajane (21 Apr 2009)

As annoying as it is you just have to put up with up.

We have a huge trampoline ( oh dear it's that time of year again ) which we put up at the start of the summer, a swimming/paddleing pool, swings ect ect ( i've my own little playground ) I get kids from all over the place not just my estate that will just walk in and out of the house, some of these i dont even know the parents but they are friends with my children. They will even ask to come in and play when my children arn't in. 

Sometimes i feel like shouting at the lot of them to shut up and go home but you cant do that. I cant make a cup of tea without telling "john" not to bounce stones off "peters" head or "ciara" not to push "jack" to high on the swing. If any parent is looking for their child my house is the first port of call. Didn't plan it that way, it's just what happened. 

If you have been working at home before you purchased the house then you made a bit of a mistake. If i wanted peace and quiet to work i'd live somewhere out of the way. I'm afraid that living in any estate ( give or take a few ) your going to get kids making noise where ever you are. 

I wouldn't say problems but i've had a few occassions with teenagers hanging around the house till all hours, when we first moved in, the bf used to yell at them which isn't the best way to go judging by the state of his car the following morning. A few times i've gone out to them said i've no problem with them being there could they keep it down a bit as i have young children and once there was a lot of broken glass which in fairness they did clean up the next day and i've never had a problem with them since. I've sort of made "friends" with them by saying hello when ever i see them.

I would say if they are coming onto your property then yes you can ask them not to, or just build a wall around the front of your house. As for the noise it's a case of just dealing with it. Can you move to the back of your house, a few hours moving things around for a peaceful days work isn't to much trouble. Or ear plugs as suggested. 

Or we could just have "kid-Free" estates lol


----------



## carrielou (21 Apr 2009)

When children play they tend to make noise, not much a person can do about that.

We stayed in a hotel in Dublin and were asked would we be ok with a room at the N7 road side.  We said ok, but were pleasantly surprised as the window had, what seemed to be a sliding window inside it and it was amazing how much noise it kept out.

My OH was laughing at me because I must have opened and closed this sliding window about 10 times because I was truly amazed how it kept out the noise of the traffic.

Might be something you could look into.


----------



## Bluebells (23 Apr 2009)

carrielou said:


> Might be something you could look into.



....or  through


----------



## mcaul (24 Apr 2009)

Happens in loads of estates and the solution really depends on age of kids and how reasonable they are.

If they are playing football on pavement, this can be particularly annoying.

Only real solution is to approach them with an alternative idea and explain that you are studying / doing exams or something else that gives a good excuse.

Ask if they could play elsewhere during particular hours and even a bribe of something like a goal net (quite cheap) to be located in a green area well away from you can work. 

Being friendly to them is an absolute must. - Decent treats at halloween are also remembered.


----------



## BlueSpud (27 Apr 2009)

pennypitstop said:


> get a life in all fairness - kids playing in a communal area what is the world coming to?


 
I have young kids and I think this is a stupid comment.  Walk a few yards in the mans shoes.


----------



## BlueSpud (27 Apr 2009)

mcaul said:


> Happens in loads of estates and the solution really depends on age of kids and how reasonable they are.
> 
> If they are playing football on pavement, this can be particularly annoying.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent nuggets here, and would advise to get parents on board.


----------



## sparkeee (28 Apr 2009)

just thank heaven for the laughter of children,could be robbed cars and drink and drugs.


----------



## MelF (28 Apr 2009)

sparkeee said:


> just thank heaven for the laughter of children,could be robbed cars and drink and drugs.


 
I think the OP made it pretty clear that it isn't melodic children's laughter, it was pointed out that they were noisy and 'bold'. Tend to agree that people with children can be blinkered when it comes to any wrongdoing by theirs or other kids!


----------



## BoscoTalking (28 Apr 2009)

BlueSpud said:


> I have young kids and I think this is a stupid comment.  Walk a few yards in the mans shoes.


i think your post was stupid also! 
you assume i have not had cause to work from home in a housing estate with children having a playdate in the garden next door, you open the window to let fresh air in and  noise is amplified.. and thats without  mentioning the lawnmower and the swearing when it hits a stone....
Well done you for having young children..


----------



## fobs (28 Apr 2009)

jaybird said:


> Fair point, but bold and noisy to one person (especially one without kids) can be another persons "kids just having fun". Its not always about parents thinking their kids are perfect angels.
> My kid plays out on a shared area, and I know he can get a bit loud sometimes, when he does I always tell him to tone it down, if he shouts or roars he gets brought inside. But I have had a neighbour complaining that my son was laughing too much and disturbing them. It was the middle of the afternoon on a sunny day, he was behaving perfectly well, and was laughing! Some kids can be annoying, but some people need to get over themselves.
> 
> If you are working from home, of course you desire peace and quiet. But kids desire to have a little fun and outdoor activity too, and its an estate of homes, not offices. They are entitled too.


 
well put!


----------



## AlbacoreA (28 Apr 2009)

samanthajane said:


> ...
> We have a huge trampoline ( oh dear it's that time of year again ) which we put up at the start of the summer, a swimming/paddleing pool, swings ect ect ( i've my own little playground ) I get kids from all over the place not just my estate that will just walk in and out of the house, some of these i dont even know the parents but they are friends with my children. They will even ask to come in and play when my children arn't in.
> 
> Sometimes i feel like shouting at the lot of them to shut up and go home but you cant do that. I cant make a cup of tea without telling "john" not to bounce stones off "peters" head or "ciara" not to push "jack" to high on the swing. If any parent is looking for their child my house is the first port of call. Didn't plan it that way, it's just what happened.



I hope you're well insured. 



samanthajane said:


> ....the bf used to yell at them which isn't the best way to go judging by the state of his car the following morning. ...



Thats terrible.


----------



## Paulsgirl (1 May 2009)

I've the same problem, I work for a multinational but work from home. Have the neighbours from hell. Apart from the kids playing, its babies crying, mother cursing, doors slamming  and then some weekends they have parties where they're outside drinking, shouting and on a trampoline at 2.30am. I've recently being diagnosed with breast cancer and between those hard nights and working from home with the neighbours from hell. Our only options are to ask them to at least have some consideration and as soon as the economy picks up, we'll move..

No problem with kids playing but they should realise they live very close to neighbours that may not be able to tolerate it all day.
Just my opinion but I consider them the neighbours from hell. Can't wait to moe!


----------



## MelF (1 May 2009)

Paulsgirl said:


> I've the same problem, I work for a multinational but work from home. Have the neighbours from hell. Apart from the kids playing, its babies crying, mother cursing, doors slamming and then some weekends they have parties where they're outside drinking, shouting and on a trampoline at 2.30am. I've recently being diagnosed with breast cancer and between those hard nights and working from home with the neighbours from hell. Our only options are to ask them to at least have some consideration and as soon as the economy picks up, we'll move..
> 
> No problem with kids playing but they should realise they live very close to neighbours that may not be able to tolerate it all day.
> Just my opinion but I consider them the neighbours from hell. Can't wait to moe!


 
Sorry to hear that Paulsgirl, can only imagine what it must be like. Maybe try the earplugs option suggested above (at least while working) but in the main try not to stress too much about it if you can and best of luck with your treatment - just be sure to look after yourself.


----------



## galwegian44 (1 May 2009)

Well done BlueSpud, we could all take a deep breath and look at it from the poster's perspective before we hit 'Reply' and litter the thread with non-value added responses.

I would say communication is key and it may be worthwhile trying to get to know your neighbour (the kid's mother) and then explaining your situation after a while. It's also worthwhile talking to the kids on a regular basis, not just walking out to tell them off or move along. If they see you as being reasonable then they will be more likely to listen to you, if not, then watch out!!

Last option is a long term one.....meet a girl, get married, have kids of your own and tell your own kids to pysh off while you're working and bring their friends with them 

Good Luck.



BlueSpud said:


> I have young kids and I think this is a stupid comment. Walk a few yards in the mans shoes.


----------



## rmelly (4 May 2009)

Bluebells said:


> ....or through


 
unless it was frosted...


----------



## Complainer (4 May 2009)

Did the issue of noise come up when your employer assessed your home workplace to ensure that you have a safe working environment?


----------



## Brianne (4 May 2009)

Shoelover, I appreciate the situation that you describe and unlike some posters, I don't think it appropriate that because people are children , that they be allowed disturb and cause annoyance to their neighbours. But then again, while I had a great childhood, my parents didn't approve of kids screaming and carrying on like you describe.
There isn't much you can do as their parent obviously has no problem with it. I have dealt with it in the following way . Always salute and smile at the kids and be friendly. After a while, start to go out when they are messing with your wall and hang around . Believe me most kids don't want adults hanging around them and if they don't move off  and if they seem friendly, then tell them what you're doing and would they mind just lowering the noise a little. All this has to be done with a smile even if you are seething.
It worked for me but as you can see from some of the replies on this forum, some parents think it acceptable for children to behave like this. I personally think that children can have just as good and healthy a time without screaming and roaring and 'messing' and regardless  of whether or not you are trying to do some work at home or whatever, you are entitled to have a bit of peace. All this is said with due regard to children having the right to enjoy themselves on the common area, however if it's the type of behaviour I think it is, I feel sorry for you and hope things improve.


----------



## extopia (4 May 2009)

It's easy to lose perspective here.

There's a good reason for locating offices away from residential areas and vice versa. Residential neighbourhoods have many distractions (kids playing, lawnmowers, people knocking on the door selling carpets etc etc). 

You need to realise that the so-called objectionable behaviour is not really objectionable in a non-working environment - and this particular workplace is not a normal working environment.

Working from home is not for everyone. The people who are most successful at working from home tend to be people who can deal with this kind of distraction and still get work done.

In other words, the problem is not with the kids or their parents. It's with the OP.


----------



## Graham_07 (4 May 2009)

I've worked from a home office for almost 20 years. There have been kids ( now growing up ) over the years playing outside. I've been able to continue my profession without any problem from the kids playing outside. It's their home . It's my workplace. You have to get along. If you cannot concentrate and work in that environment then you need a different environment. Home is a natural environment for kids to play. It might not be a natural place to work from. Compromise is needed.


----------



## z109 (4 May 2009)

I work from home. _My_ kids are very noisy (they're six and four). I shouted a lot. Then I put on my headphones, cranked up the Bachman Turner Overdrive and got on with it. There must be something you like to listen to that doesn't affect your concentration?


----------



## extopia (4 May 2009)

yoganmahew said:


> Then I put on my headphones, cranked up the Bachman Turner Overdrive and got on with it.



What kind of work do you do, exactly? 

(B-b-b-baby you ain't seen nothin' yet  - great song but not compatible with all types of work!)


----------



## Graham_07 (4 May 2009)

As an accountant I listen to ABBA of course....(money money money)


----------



## z109 (5 May 2009)

extopia said:


> What kind of work do you do, exactly?
> 
> (B-b-b-baby you ain't seen nothin' yet  - great song but not compatible with all types of work!)


Computer programming. The Fratellis are a current favourite for programming, ELO/Queen long-time for testing. Faith No More and Motorhead often feature...


----------

